# mm, 4.2 6spd's are delicious



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hot off the grille

























annd some vids








http://vids.myspace.com/index....09298
http://vids.myspace.com/index....09936
http://vids.myspace.com/index....11606
http://vids.myspace.com/index....17403
http://vids.myspace.com/index....24330
_________________


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: mm, 4.2 6spd's are delicious (derracuda)*

Awesome clips. Sounds great!
How hard was it to do?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: mm, 4.2 6spd's are delicious (derracuda)*

Amazing. I have loved watching this thing come along. Keep the updates and pics coming!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

on a scale of 1-10, 10 being the most difficult, i'd say an 8. but only because there's wasn't too much custom fab work needed. otherwise, it's a hoot to drive and i really like it


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you have to work out any software issues with ECU and TCU ?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

it runs for now, but the MIL is lit all the time and blinks at me under hard acceleration... so i gotta vagcom it and see what's up.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Now I know what to do in case the Tip craps out on me


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_it runs for now, but the MIL is lit all the time and blinks at me under hard acceleration... so i gotta vagcom it and see what's up.

Caution with that one... CEL on with a blinking CEL under hard accel means park the car. Typically a flashing CEL is because cats are too hot and are at risk of heat damage.
Let us know what you find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Caution with that one... CEL on with a blinking CEL under hard accel means park the car. Typically a flashing CEL is because cats are too hot and are at risk of heat damage.


yeah, but that's after a couple minutes of driving







and there's no secondary cats( i should say they are gutted, so nothing to overheat there). it also stops blinking as soon as i let up... and it doesn't do it all the time.. and there's no signs of rich running or anything (black smoke, fuel smell, etc)


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*

What does VAG say ?
Which cats are removed, forward cats or rear cats ?
Did you relocate O2's or ?


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Sounds truly awesome............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

the rear cats are gutted..... and what do you mean by relocated 02's? someone else mentioned this, but no explaination.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

The O2s are mounted in the cats. If you remove the cats, you need to relocate the O2s, but that's not an issue with gutted cats.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

oh.. well why didn't someone just say that ?







haha. yes the 02's are all in place... just the secondary cats have nothing in them.


----------

